# X-Ray racing @ Xtreme



## kwik-e (Oct 14, 2004)

Xtreme RC in New Milford, CT. is now racing 1/18 X-Ray car on Thursday nights. Jay has a modular road course set up, with 7 different configurations. Stop by and check it out, or contact Xtreme @ 860-354-4703.


----------

